# buy online in the USA, but picking up at the store in mexico?



## navy721

I am looking to buy a heater for family in mexico. Instead of shipping it (and waiting 4-6 weeks) can i purchase it online at homedepot and have family pick it up in mexico. 

Does anyone experiance with online shopping from another country?

I tried calling home depot but they put me on hold forever! 

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Caution: Nobody in Mexico will want an electric heater, as it will drive the electric bills into 'punishment territory' that even well heeled expat retirees can't afford.
If you do buy them a heater, be sure that it is propane. With the current colder weather, they may be hard to find; having been sold out by Christmas. We've used ours more than usual this winter.
Online shopping between countries would require you to shop at a Mexican online address, like Mercadolibre.com.mx, pay with PayPal or a credit card and have it shipped within Mexico. There are other such sites, but not as many as in the USA. However, you will avoid delays, duty and lost shippments.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Try Mercadolibre.com.mx and you will find what you want (in Spanish), such as this natural gas heater:
Remato Calentador Dyna Glo Gas Natural - $ 1,499.00 en MercadoLibre
However, if they don't have natural gas, look for one that uses propane. There are a few listed.
You won't have any luck with US suppliers shipping to Mexico and the recipients would have to pay duty and taxes. Besides, they probably need it now; not a month or two from now, when it will be warm again.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Caution: Nobody in Mexico will want an electric heater, as it will drive the electric bills into 'punishment territory' that even well heeled expat retirees can't afford.


I have a tiny electric heater that warms up my (very) small apartment quickly (well, just one room at a time), and doesn't make my electricity bills go up very much, certainly not into "punishment territory". Of course, that might not be true for a larger apartment or a house.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Nevertheless, a radiant gas heater will be much more economical to operate.


----------



## joaquinx

RVGRINGO said:


> Caution: Nobody in Mexico will want an electric heater, as it will drive the electric bills into 'punishment territory' . . . .


My landlord has an electric water heater for his house. Of course, he works for CFE and has no meter.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Nevertheless, a radiant gas heater will be much more economical to operate.


In my case, it probably wouldn't be that much cheaper. My apartment is really small! And getting tanks of gas for my boiler is enough of a hassle. I wouldn't want to have to do that for a space heater too.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Bulk tanks of 300L or larger are very convenient. You simply call the gas company and they refill the tank. We had the smaller tanks in a previous home, and had to replace one of them every few weeks. Now, we go for months at a time; especially since installing a solar hot water heater and turning off the propane water heater.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Bulk tanks of 300L or larger are very convenient. You simply call the gas company and they refill the tank. We had the smaller tanks in a previous home, and had to replace one of them every few weeks. Now, we go for months at a time; especially since installing a solar hot water heater and turning off the propane water heater.


I'd have trouble fitting a tank that size in my place  !


----------



## m55vette

I asked Walmart, Home Depot and Best Buy if I could buy online or at a store in the US and pick up at the Guadalajara stores. Each one said no.


----------



## navy721

m55vette said:


> I asked Walmart, Home Depot and Best Buy if I could buy online or at a store in the US and pick up at the Guadalajara stores. Each one said no.



M55vette, Thank you very much for answering my question! 

To the rest of you guys... seriously - have you ever thought about staying on topic? I'm not asking about the cost effictive [sic] heating, or whatever else you come up with. 

In a forum setting, hijacking a thread is considered rude, if you want an open discussion go to a chatroom. [Deleted]


----------



## pappabee

m55vette said:


> I asked Walmart, Home Depot and Best Buy if I could buy online or at a store in the US and pick up at the Guadalajara stores. Each one said no.


That's because those stores and most big box stores in Mexico are not directly tied into the same one in the US. In many cases they are not even owned by the same companies. Many of them are franchises. The other problem is accounting for the VAT. Most of the US stores don't want the hassle of accounting for the VAT.

You might ask if you can order on line from the Mexican store.


----------



## joaquinx

navy721 said:


> To the rest of you guys... seriously - have you ever thought about staying on topic? I'm not asking about the cost effictive [sic] heating, or whatever else you come up with.
> 
> In a forum setting, hijacking a thread is considered rude, if you want an open discussion go to a chatroom. [Deleted]


Never. If you want answers without comments, go to Yahoo answers. Going "off topic" is asking for serendipity.


----------



## Guest

navy721 said:


> I am looking to buy a heater for family in mexico. Instead of shipping it (and waiting 4-6 weeks) can i purchase it online at homedepot and have family pick it up in mexico.
> 
> Does anyone experiance with online shopping from another country?
> 
> I tried calling home depot but they put me on hold forever!
> 
> Thank you.


Here's your solution, and they'll have heat tonight:


----------

